# DOE Announces Philips Winner of the L Prize Competition



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

On August 3, 2011, the U.S. Department of Energy (DOE) announced that Philips Lighting North America has won the first award under the Department's Bright Tomorrow Lighting Prize (L Prize) competition. DOE's L Prize challenged the lighting industry to strive to develop super high-performance, energy-saving replacements for conventional light bulbs that will save American consumers and businesses money.








As the first L Prize entrant in the 60-watt category to successfully meet the full competition requirements, Philips will receive a $10 million cash prize as well as L Prize partner promotions and incentives.

http://www.lightingprize.org/philips-winner.stm


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

So where can we buy this bulb?


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

Edrick said:


> So where can we buy this bulb?


At your local HD.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

The Lightman said:


> At your local HD.


Hmm I've yet to see that one I've seen other LED ones. I suppose ill have to take another look


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm glad that Phillips is getting 10 mill and incentives.
That's so they can invest it in their China plants.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

tkb said:


> I'm glad that Phillips is getting 10 mill and incentives.
> That's so they can invest it in their China plants.


Thats great the country is bankrupt and they just keep blowing money on nonsense.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I heard that if you screw this lamp into a lava lamp base, then put a plastic cup over it, it will melt the plastic cup.


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

tkb said:


> I'm glad that Phillips is getting 10 mill and incentives.
> That's so they can invest it in their China plants.


Philips Lighting has its corporate office in Somerset, New Jersey
with manufacturing plants in:
 

Danville, Kentucky
Bath, New York
Salina, Kansas
Paris, Texas
 distribution centers in:
 

Mountain Top, Pennsylvania
Ontario, California
Memphis, Tennessee


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Peter D said:


> I heard that if you screw this lamp into a lava lamp base, then put a plastic cup over it, it will melt the plastic cup.


Darn, that's the first thing I was going to do when I get one.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

The Lightman said:


> Philips Lighting has its corporate office in Somerset, New Jersey
> with manufacturing plants in:
> 
> 
> ...


Any idea what products are made at those locations? It seems every time I pick up a Philips lamp product, it's made somewhere overseas, except for their linear flourescent products.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

The Lightman said:


> Philips Lighting has its corporate office in Somerset, New Jersey
> with manufacturing plants in:
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.tellphilips.com/facts.htm

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2011/...ts:-First-Acquire,-Then-Close?via=blog_729404

.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Philips is a typical global multi-national corporation with no allegiance to any nation, only the bottom line.


----------

